# 29/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry I'm a bit late on tonight's thread. Was having so much fun with the kids this evening I almost forgot to even post it!  Remembered just now after getting them to bed. Anyway, here we go...

The theme this week is:

SMOKE

That should be an interesting one to try and shoot for. I have an idea what a couple of you might post, and I can't wait to see them if I'm right. I have no idea what I'll try to shoot for this one so I've got some brain rackin' to do... Maybe I can catch a shot of the smoke that comes out of my ears when I think too hard! 

And again with the formal stuff...

Time frame for taking and submitting your photo is between the posting of this thread and next Monday at 8:00 PM. Photos taken outside that time frame are not eligible for submission to the challenge thread and will be removed. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 4, 2011)

alright chris, gonna have to try to think a bit on this one !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 4, 2011)

Can I play


----------



## Browtine (Jan 4, 2011)

DRB1313 said:


> Can I play



Absolutely. As long as you submit a pic taken during this week.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2011)

DRB1313 said:


> Can I play




Ha..Ha!!! I knew you'd be itchin' to get in on this one when I saw the theme. 


Can't wait to see what everybody comes up w/ for this week. Maybe I will have time to join in on this one once my orders are caught up.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 5, 2011)

Browtine said:


> Absolutely. As long as you submit a pic taken during this week.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 5, 2011)

i love smoke shots but thought i would try to get out of my realm of comfort for the topic.  i really wanted to try to get a pic of the bubble bursting but i liked this one showing the BB bouncing back up out of the bubble trailing the soap solution.  the bubble is filled with smoke and i did not realize it was so darn hard to pop a bubble !!!! this is with both sb600s fired remotely from the sides and with the 105 macro lens. black bg and black plate with soap solution.  i used a turkey baster to suck up the smoke and blow the bubble.


----------



## Niner (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow!  Awesome pics.  I have a smoky shot in mind....but you guys are at a whole 'nuther level than I am.  But then, that's what attracted me to this forum.  As we used to say in the Navy....Bravo Zulu.

I gotta wait until this weather breaks for the shot I have in mind.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 6, 2011)

*Smoke*

This stuff is hard to pour!


----------



## carver (Jan 6, 2011)

cool shots guys


----------



## Crickett (Jan 7, 2011)

Great shots y'all! Very creative! 

Anybody want to share any tips on how to shoot smoke? Do I need a dark room w/ only a flash? Or do I need to use a lamp? I'm clueless on this one.


----------



## Topwater (Jan 7, 2011)

*Smoke*

I found out tonight that smoke photography is hard to do.  I will keep trying, but next time in the garage.  I filled the house up with the smell of incense.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 7, 2011)

Topwater said:


> I found out tonight that smoke photography is hard to do.  I will keep trying, but next time in the garage.  I filled the house up with the smell of incense.



And it lingers a while!  You got a great shot though!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 7, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Great shots y'all! Very creative!
> 
> Anybody want to share any tips on how to shoot smoke? Do I need a dark room w/ only a flash? Or do I need to use a lamp? I'm clueless on this one.



crickett, here is one by the doctor himself !!!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=275685&highlight=smoke


----------



## Crickett (Jan 7, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> crickett, here is one by the doctor himself !!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=275685&highlight=smoke




Thanks for think F-1! Guess I should've done a search 1st!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 8, 2011)

I set this up alittle after I read that forum post you guys posted. This was my first attempts at smoke..this was the best one I got!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 8, 2011)

Darn near a pack of smokes to get this but  got to THANK DRB for the idea for the idea of the dark  background. It tok a bunch of shots to get this shot


----------



## Niner (Jan 8, 2011)

Well this the best that I got.  I should try setting up the "dark room" thingy like y'all suggested.  Anyways....I was cookin' up a pizza on the ol' Weber and took advantage of the opportunity to try capturing some of the smoke.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice work Mike!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Darn near a pack of smokes to get this but  got to THANK DRB for the idea for the idea of the dark  background. It tok a bunch of shots to get this shot




Awesome!


----------



## Browtine (Jan 8, 2011)

Great shots. Gotta get somethin' goin' for my shot. May knock it out tonight. Got a couple ideas.


----------



## Topwater (Jan 8, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Darn near a pack of smokes to get this but  got to THANK DRB for the idea for the idea of the dark  background. It tok a bunch of shots to get this shot



Looks awsome!


----------



## carver (Jan 10, 2011)

This one was hard to get,can hardly hear.LoL


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 10, 2011)

carver said:


> This one was hard to get,can hardly hear.LoL



WHAT?????????
Nice smoke Jerry!


----------



## Topwater (Jan 10, 2011)

carver said:


> This one was hard to get,can hardly hear.LoL



That is real cool.


----------

